# User Interface proximity issue?



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

I've had my Model 3 for over three months and have experienced only one recurring "issue": on four separate occasions my UI display freezes (either both panels or just the Nav portion.) On three occasions I was able to soft or hard reboot to restore functionality, on a fourth occasion I had to wait about 24 hours for the "navigation gps router" (I think that's what the Tesla tech said) to reboot itself.
Here's my question: Is it possible these four and only occurrences of UI freeze are proximity related? I only ask now after the fourth occurrence: each time this has happened has been after parking in our city's main park (Balboa Park) and only then. I have had no issues at home or anywhere else around town. Is it possible there is some kind of "interference" at or near the locale I occasionally park in at the Park?
Has anyone else similar experiences?


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Blue Meanie said:


> Is it possible there is some kind of "interference" at or near the locale I occasionally park in at the Park?
> Has anyone else similar experiences?


Where is this park and what kind of interference do you suspect? Is there some kind of radio or microwave tower nearby or something?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Hard reboot. Soft reboot. What's the dif?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> Hard reboot. Soft reboot. What's the dif?





FRC said:


> Hard reboot. Soft reboot. What's the dif?


Some say a soft reboot is the two scroll wheels pressed down until the Tesla "T" appears, and the hard reboot is the same plus the brake pedal. I've heard so many conflicting reports (from everyone including multiple Tesla employees) that I always just press and hold both scroll wheels and the brake every time... and hold them until the T appears.
I do this after every software/firmware update too... treating it like a PC that just downloaded updates and wants to restart.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> I do this after every software/firmware update too... treating it like a PC that just downloaded updates and wants to restart.


It's been a while since I sat in the car to watch an update, but I think it does a reboot on its own after installing an update. That is, I seem to recall the screen going black for a while, followed by the T logo appearing.


----------



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> Where is this park and what kind of interference do you suspect? Is there some kind of radio or microwave tower nearby or something?


Balboa Park is San Diego's large urban park near downtown. I only raise the issue of interference of some sort at this locale because all four of my data points result from parking there. Radio/microwave... who knows, that's why I'm posting.  I should have mentioned that I have parked there a dozen other times with no problems.


----------



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

An update on this issue:
After reporting this to Tesla service they said it was probably because i had a partially-downloaded software/firmware release and the problem would likely resolve once the download was successful. I have since had the download completed (and two additional ones recently) and am still seeing this issue occur on occasion.
I've probably parked in this location 25 times now over five months or so and on 7 occasions the user screen locks up (freezes) in one fashion or another; again... the only occurrences are at this particular locale.
There's something going on...


----------



## kuzzy (Jul 2, 2018)

I saw a post recently where their car only seems to experience the screen issues when connected to one phone and not the other to the point that changing phone connections during a long drive put an end to the problem. The owner stated that when his wife took the car she was constantly having this issue yet it never happened to him and it was his primary car. That would add to your experience that there may be outside influences causing the problem as well as the fact that some owners have a lot of problems with this while others seem to have very few. I don’t have any technical background regarding Bluetooth signals but is it possible that the connection is somehow introducing interference causing the issue. Whether from a phone or elsewhere. Just simple logic, technically it’s well beyond my pay grade.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

No, the rebooting is a normal abnormality. It comes and goes with different software releases


----------



## kuzzy (Jul 2, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> No, the rebooting is a normal abnormality. It comes and goes with different software releases


While I agree with you in general there is also anecdotal evidence that some people are having this issue more than others. Some explained by software updates and updates not completing properly while there are others having experiences that fall outside that simple explanation. There are definitely people whose experience with their cars and this problem is well outside of the norm. In my experience machines don't do things completely randomly, only living breathing things do that.

Hmmmmm....😲


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

And most of your statement is covered when a new release is loaded, hence my statement.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Blue Meanie said:


> I've probably parked in this location 25 times now over five months or so and on 7 occasions the user screen locks up (freezes) in one fashion or another; again... the only occurrences are at this particular locale.
> There's something going on...


Did you park in the same general location in the parking lot(s) every time this has happened?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Blue Meanie said:


> I've probably parked in this location 25 times now over five months or so and on 7 occasions the user screen locks up (freezes) in one fashion or another; again... the only occurrences are at this particular locale.
> There's something going on...


The obvious answer is that if beating your head on the wall hurts, don't do it


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Blue Meanie said:


> An update on this issue:
> After reporting this to Tesla service they said it was probably because i had a partially-downloaded software/firmware release and the problem would likely resolve once the download was successful. I have since had the download completed (and two additional ones recently) and am still seeing this issue occur on occasion.
> I've probably parked in this location 25 times now over five months or so and on 7 occasions the user screen locks up (freezes) in one fashion or another; again... the only occurrences are at this particular locale.
> There's something going on...


since you are in a city with various military bases, any chance this location has something from a military security standpoint that may be interfering?


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> since you are in a city with various military bases, any chance this location has something from a military security standpoint that may be interfering?


@Blue Meanie, crack an egg into a small skillet and place it on the dashboard when you park your car there. Come back a few hours later and if the egg is sunny side up, you may have isolated the cause of your problem.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> @Blue Meanie, crack an egg into a small skillet and place it on the dashboard when you park your car there. Come back a few hours later and if the egg is sunny side up, you may have isolated the cause of your problem.


these cars have already gone thru full summer conditions in AZ and NV without the computer or screen shutting down due to the temps.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> these cars have already gone thru full summer conditions in AZ and NV without the computer or screen shutting down due to the temps.


It was a joke. Microwave radiation from some classified military equipment/experiment was messing up the screen and may be able to fry an egg.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Clearly Space Aliens are involved. In San Diego, who would notice? (PC: not a dig on San Diego, it is a beautiful city, especially from space)

But seriously, I assume the 4G coverage is good. Is your WiFi trying to connect to something? Have you seen any other Teslas parked there, maybe you could ask them.


----------



## Blue Meanie (Sep 25, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> Did you park in the same general location in the parking lot(s) every time this has happened?


Yes, the same parking lot and roughly the same space each time.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> It was a joke. Microwave radiation from some classified military equipment/experiment was messing up the screen and may be able to fry an egg.


I wasn't even considering microwaves , but seriously, there are things that don't work near some locations. from personal experience with 1990s era GPS, anytime driving thru specific locations near the Pentagon perimeter the signal would drop with a wide open view to the sky. Had seen the seen the same near a air force base and army base, but any other time the signal dropped was because of cliffs/buildings/etc blocking the satellite's path. maybe a coincidence.


----------

